# biocubes



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey
Are the biocubes good for saltwater i saw one and it was 150 14 gallon with the filter built in and good lightiing already built into it and it looks perfect i just wanted to see if any one used them before and if there good.????


----------



## donswfe21 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Biocube*

I have a 29 gallon biocube.I just set it up 5 days ago.I used sand and cannot get it to clear up.Any ideas on how to get the tank to clear up?I put a rock in there and u cannot even see the rock it is so cloudy.Thanks for any help.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

If you didnt rinse the sand a lot of times prior to putting it in your tank then it will cloud up and might take a week to settle.


----------



## donswfe21 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Biocube*

But i did the same thing with my 14 gallon and it did not look like that.But the sand i used seems to fell fine in the cloudy tank.My 14 gallon tank the sand feels gritty.


----------



## donswfe21 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Biocube*

Your right i did not rinse the sand its live sand.Do u have any idea what to do now.It has been 5 days.


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

put some live like 20lbs of live rock in there it helps the filtration alot better and its only the 5th day it will prob take a week to start clearing up and when u get live rock putt some in the filter with the bioballs better filtration.. do u like the biocube???


----------



## donswfe21 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Biocube*

Yes i really like it.Now i want to turn our 55 gallon into saltwater now.I have a pair clowns and 2 spotted cardinals and i cannot add anymore fish because of the female clown. I put a shrimp in there and a firefish and she killed both of them.Do u have a clue in how i can add more fish? I have them in a 14 gallon till i can get the 29 cleared up then i am gonna switch them over.


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

no i dont sorry thats why i dont like to keep pairs because that happens..


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

do the cubes come with a heater??


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

donswfe21 said:


> Your right i did not rinse the sand its live sand.Do u have any idea what to do now.It has been 5 days.


it will clear up by itself. is your pump stromg or are you sure the glass doesn't have a film or silt on it? it should hav cleared up by now.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

i was thinking of buying one for a small salt water tank and what kinda animals should i put in it and how much will it all cost???


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

do i need a protein skimmer in a biocube 14????? or a power headdd for the coralss?????


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

???????????????????


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

akimmer is good and i can recommend a really good one.
Tunze DOC 9002 Nano Protein 
Skimmer by Tunze 









just slide it into one of the chambers. or you can do frequent water changes. corals need water movement, yes so a powerhead or some type of pump that moves a good amount of water is needed


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

ok well oceanic sells a skimmer is that one good it only 40 bucks.??


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

yea sry im not spending 150 dollers on that 9002 skimmer.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

dylanfish said:


> ok well oceanic sells a skimmer is that one good it only 40 bucks.??


 
junk!


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

yea but its probably the only one that can fit in biocube..


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

am i right???


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

just go without a skimmer for now and use carbon in the filterchamber and see if you can run the aquarium without one. just do water changes more often. like once every 2 weeks change 3 gallons or so.


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

i think im gonna just buy the oceanic skimmer..


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

can i put the red dwarf angle in a 29biocube with soft coral or would he eat the coral??


----------



## jodieliz (Feb 13, 2011)

*hi all*

hi i'm new to the fish scene and need some advice as every shop i go to tells me something different! 
I have just bought a 30 litre biorb and want to have a marine (saltfish) aquarium.
What is the maximum number of medium sized fish i can put in there?
My son wants a clown fish and i want a regal tang.
I was hoping to put 3 fih in there but obviously want to make sure this is safe for them.
one shop told me i could put 4 fish in then another told me 2.
I'm so confused!!
I plan to put living rock in there too.
PLEASE HELP ME!:roll:


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

dylanfish said:


> can i put the red dwarf angle in a 29biocube with soft coral or would he eat the coral??


he'll probably eat the coral. that tank is too small and not enough space for the fish to graze,.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

jodieliz said:


> hi i'm new to the fish scene and need some advice as every shop i go to tells me something different!
> I have just bought a 30 litre biorb and want to have a marine (saltfish) aquarium.
> What is the maximum number of medium sized fish i can put in there?
> My son wants a clown fish and i want a regal tang.
> ...


regal tank is definitely a no go in a nano. they typically need 100 gallons or more. the amount of fish depends on type. you could put gobies in there and the clown for sure. just pick fish that require small spaces. yes if you go to a hundred stores and ask a question you'll get 100 different answers. the only consistency is inconsistency when it comes to advice in this hobby.


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

ok is this good for the tank 2 clown 1 orange 1 black 1 firefish 1 blue damsel 1 red mandarin thats it with fish is that good ??


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

i'd stay away from the damsel. too agressive. you cant have different types of clowns otherwise they'll fight. check with pasfur but i don't think 2 different clowns will live in a small area peacefully.


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

ok well so u think i should not get 1 orange 1 black clown and get 2 orange and no damsel but everthing else is good??


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

What kind of heater can fit in the 1st chamber in the biocube???


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

*new 29 gallon biocube*

yea i got a 29 biocube i got 22 pounds of live rock in right now i will be adding on later but its bin running for a week now and my water is perfect i goin to get a cleaner crew on thursday and i love the biocube.!!


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

just got i firefish today and hes the first fish in the tank!! and idk y no one is answering my posts??


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

just got a firefish today hes the first fish in the tank!! and idk why no one is answering any of my post??


----------

